# L'amore è nell'aria



## Pedro y La Torre

C'est un titre de chanson de Zucchero.

Comment traduit-on ça en français?

_L'amour est dans l'air_ peut-être?

Merci d'avance/Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Siberia

Hi Pedro this is the Italian forum. I can translate it in Italian for you if you want!!! 
The French looks good to me but wait for a native.


----------



## Alxmrphi

It looks right, not a big expert on French, trying to remember GCSE days but I do believe it looks correct.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Hi, yes I would like a Italian (L'amore è nell'aria) -> French translation. Have I got it about right?


----------



## valy822

Je crois que ta traduction est correcte.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Merc/Grazie à tous.


----------

